# Strings Scene



## Rob (Sep 4, 2007)

I think maybe this is the right place to post a piece I originally posted in the SampleTalk forum. I took the first measures to the beach and wrote a possible development without having the chance to play a note of what I was writing, so I was curious to hear if it worked. One thing is hearing music in your head, another is hearing with your ears... any comments welcome, from compositional, sound, eq, mixing etc points of view. thanks

Roberto

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/StringsScene.mp3


----------



## rayinstirling (Sep 4, 2007)

Roberto,

I'm a fan of Claus Ogerman and Gordon Jenkins, so I love this piece.

I think you've taken the sample library/s, you have to the limit with this.

I still think it's a little dry and have re-recorded this through the Trackdown scoring stage in Altiverb for your private approval. I'll email my effort to you.

If you like it I'll elaborate on the exact mic postioning etc. I used. otherwise I'll shut up.  and just enjoy listening to it again.

Ray


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice composition. Reminds me of something I would hear in a classic film. There is some nice string voicings in this piece as well.


----------



## lux (Sep 4, 2007)

Musicalmente molto bello Roberto, complimenti. Io, come già detto da altri, aggiungerei un po' di ambiente/riverbero, e proverei a modificare le patches dei violini aumentando il release time, in certi punti il suono si stoppa in maniera davvero netta.

(Very nice. As pointed out before, i too think it needs to be wetter and perhaps i would consider tweaking a bit the violins to avoid the abrupt decaying of the sound.)

In generale mi è piaciuto molto, spero di ascoltarne altri.

Ciao
Luca


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 4, 2007)

Sounds nice and expressive Rob. Emotional writing. The ambience of the piece can easily be fixed so no worries there. Which libraries - can you break it down?


----------



## Niah (Sep 4, 2007)

Like I've said before this piece is stellar and I love the mix just the way it is. I'm really enjoying and I'm glad you posted Roberto.

Keep writing and keep posting !


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 4, 2007)

Very nice Rob!

Great flow to the piece!


----------



## Rob (Sep 5, 2007)

thank you, Niah and Patrick! 
Rayinstirling was so kind to let me have a remixed version of my piece using altiverb and a sonic maximizer, so I thought it might be interesting to listen to his version too for comparison purposes... here it is (thanks Ray)

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/scenescore.mp3


r


----------



## rayinstirling (Sep 5, 2007)

Talk about putting your head on a chopping block.

First up, my remastering was not to improv1QNGCc-00031t-2M-D
----=ED8B98E1002E44A3A9AA_9CBF_4CD4_9394
Content-Type: text/html;charset="UTF-8"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"><head><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" /></head><body> <div align="center"><a href="http://www.babetov.co.il/Maillist/archive.asp?id=160">×× ××™× ×š ×¨×•××” ×”×•×“×¢×” ×–×• ×œ×—×¥ ×›××Ÿ</a> </di


----------



## Dave Connor (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes very well written indeed in an extremely sure-footed way. I would highly recommend VSL strings - Appassionata or Solo or whatever. The reason being the avoidance of retriggering the same samples (at one point you rock back and forth on the same two notes and it ended the realism.) Even so it sounds like you are working wonders with that library and my hat's off to you.


----------



## PolarBear (Sep 5, 2007)

I do like your mix better, Rob. You evolved a great snippet into a great piece! The only little critique I could mention here is adressed to KH tho: The noise reduction is unofrtunately clearly audible. But still, it's KH at its best.

Keep on writing like that!
PolarBear


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 5, 2007)

Superb, thanks for sharing! 8)


----------



## Rob (Sep 6, 2007)

*PolarBear*, thank you, I just received new KH chamber strings that have higher definition so I'll try to remake the piece...

*Ned*, thank you!


----------



## almacg (Sep 6, 2007)

This deserves to be played by a real string orchestra! Brilliantly written; constant movement and unpredictable, complex harmonies. The only quarrel I have with the piece, is the very first modulation. I personally think it's a little too unexpected. The rest of the piece is really beautiful however. I especially like the ascending sequence towards the end above the cycle of fifths (i think!). You've been adventurous with your harmonic progressions, and it's paid off. 


Great work, keep on writing!


----------



## almacg (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Rob. 

Unfortunately your website seems to be down at the moment, so I can't have another listen to the piece. I was referring to the first two chords used in the piece; The C (If I'm right in remembering) to the next chord (I think it was an A). I personally think it changed to this chord too suddenly. That's just my opinion however; please don't feel obliged to change your work! Its only an incredibly minute complaint, and I'm just being rediculously picky.


----------



## Rob (Sep 7, 2007)

almacg @ 7th September 2007 said:


> I was referring to the first two chords used in the piece; The C (If I'm right in remembering) to the next chord (I think it was an A). I personally think it changed to this chord too suddenly. That's just my opinion however; please don't feel obliged to change your work! Its only an incredibly minute complaint, and I'm just being rediculously picky.



no problem, Al, we're just talking... not really a C going to A at the beginning - it's a suspended C13 going to a C13-b9#11, sometimes written F#m7/C7. You see, it's a transformation of a V4/7 into an altered V, the root doesn't change, and resolves some quarter notes later to Dm, thus making a V-VI cadence. But I understand that the 13b9#11 may sound hard to the ear; not to my ears, as I use it very often... please don't worry about being picky, I like to talk about harmony  
my best

Roberto


----------



## Tod (Sep 7, 2007)

This is really great Roberto, loved it.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 7, 2007)

Lovely writing Rob - hope to hear more.


----------



## Rob (Sep 7, 2007)

Tod, Aaron, thank you so much! I'll keep the piece updated as it develops...


----------



## Luca Antonini (Sep 7, 2007)

Roberto, i miei più sinceri complimenti. Bellissima.

Truly wonderful music. To be honest I think that the quality of the writing greatly surpasses the quality of the sample-based performance, but this is not a critic: the track sounds quite good. Take it as a compliment... this music is so expressive and lovely written that samples hardly do it justice.

In my opinion this deservers to be performed by a real string orchestra, and if played well it would sound even more amazing. By the way, did you ever considered this carefully? Don't take my word for it, but I think you could easily find an orchestra willing to perform it. Your composition is very likely too short at the moment, but otherwise very attractive. I know several orchestral players, and they always seem to be complaining about the lack of "good and easy" new works to play. Most contemporary academic composers tend to write very conceptual music, but as a matter of fact atonalism does not appeal to large audiences. This is a fact that most orchestras can't afford to ignore.

If you're attracted by the idea of having this played by an orchestra for free, give it a try. Of course they could ask to make it several minutes longer, or to slightly adjust the ensemble (for example, removing the harp and triangle for a strings-only orchestra, or adding at least some parts for woodwinds and brass for a full orchestra). In my opinion you have very good chances. By the way, if this really happens let me know where your work will be premiered... I'll be there! :wink: 

Ancora complimenti e grazie per questa musica!


----------



## Rob (Sep 8, 2007)

grazie mille, Luca, sei veramente gentile... as for having this performed, that might happen, but it takes time and will, and at the moment I'm lacking in both deparments :lol: . I'll let you know, but first I have to finish this piece... 
ciao e grazie ancora

r


----------



## handz (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice! I love that sound. Great retro style.


----------



## handz (Sep 9, 2007)

Listened it many times now.. I really love that "jazzy" sound of it - could you please tell me what is your trick to make it sound so "sweet"?


----------



## JBacal (Sep 9, 2007)

Very enjoyable work!!

Best,
Jay


----------



## re-peat (Sep 10, 2007)

Roberto,

That is an exceptional bit of work, with a musical depth one rarely - if ever - hears these days. Most impressive. Congratulations!

_


----------



## Rob (Sep 10, 2007)

JBacal @ 10th September 2007 said:


> Very enjoyable work!!
> 
> Best,
> Jay



thank you, Jay!


----------



## Rob (Sep 10, 2007)

re-peat @ 10th September 2007 said:


> Roberto,
> 
> That is an exceptional bit of work, with a musical depth one rarely - if ever - hears these days. Most impressive. Congratulations!
> 
> _



re-peat, you're too kind... but maybe a little pessimist


----------

